# The Flower Pot Burial



## Fraido

I've heard of a couple people doing this. How do you do it, though? Do you just get a flower pot big enough and bury the rat in there, or do you cremate and mix with the soil?


----------



## moonkissed

I've done this before and posted about it here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?319978-My-heart-rat-is-gone-far-too-soon

I need new pics everything has bloomed up and its full of flowers now! So pretty!

You just get a large pot bigger than the rat. Fill it alittle with soil, add rat, fill the rest of the way with soil and plant flowers. Though you could cremate if you wanted to.

You want to do it outside if you plant the body as it can have bugs. I had mine outside but I actually never noticed any bugs. 

I love it and am very happy I did it


----------



## Fraido

Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraido

moonkissed said:


> I've done this before and posted about it here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?319978-My-heart-rat-is-gone-far-too-soon
> 
> I need new pics everything has bloomed up and its full of flowers now! So pretty!
> 
> You just get a large pot bigger than the rat. Fill it alittle with soil, add rat, fill the rest of the way with soil and plant flowers. Though you could cremate if you wanted to.
> 
> You want to do it outside if you plant the body as it can have bugs. I had mine outside but I actually never noticed any bugs.
> 
> I love it and am very happy I did it


Strange question... do you, smell anything? At all?


----------



## Finnebon

I've done this with 2 of my little ones and will do it with the 2 who are still alive from that same litter when they pass. I got a large glazed ceramic pot, pretty big. I'll have to check tomorrow what size it is and will let you know. I mixed potting soil with perlite and sand to help increase drainage as the body decomposes. I put that drainage mix about 4 inches in the bottom of the pot, then placed my ratty on top in the center. I then covered with some more of the well training soil just enough to surround him/her and cover the body, then used regular potting soil on top and made sure at least 4 inches covered on top of the body with room to add plants and flowers.

My girl Mouse was buried last year in November and my boy Berki was buried this year in June. I haven't noticed any smell or fluids or anything out of the ordinary with either pot. I was worried about smell and such too, but nothing has happened. I have noticed ants in the pot, but it can't really be helped and they're not bad. I buried my rats with their favorite items and it hasn't seemed to make a difference either. Mouse was buried in one of her favorite beds, a little cloth fleecy cup style bed so it looked like she was just curled up sleeping in her favorite spot when she was buried. And Berki was buried in his favorite nest material (shredded newspaper strips) and had some of his favorite treats sprinkled around him. These additional items don't seem to have made any difference in the results of the pots. They just look like nice flower pots in the yard. I'm very happy I did this because now when we move I can just take the pretty flower pots with me and remember my rats inside without feeling like Im leaving them behind if I had buried them in the ground.

Cremation could work too and be mixed in the soil like you said, but I've heard of people peeking in their cremated pet's remains and being shocked to see bits of bones that didn't burn all the way, so be prepared for that just in case you decide to cremate.

I hope you don't have a little one who will be passing soon and that you're asking just for future reference. I hope all your babies are happy and healthy now and you won't have to worry about this for a long time!


----------



## Fraido

Finnebon said:


> I've done this with 2 of my little ones and will do it with the 2 who are still alive from that same litter when they pass. I got a large glazed ceramic pot, pretty big. I'll have to check tomorrow what size it is and will let you know. I mixed potting soil with perlite and sand to help increase drainage as the body decomposes. I put that drainage mix about 4 inches in the bottom of the pot, then placed my ratty on top in the center. I then covered with some more of the well training soil just enough to surround him/her and cover the body, then used regular potting soil on top and made sure at least 4 inches covered on top of the body with room to add plants and flowers.
> 
> My girl Mouse was buried last year in November and my boy Berki was buried this year in June. I haven't noticed any smell or fluids or anything out of the ordinary with either pot. I was worried about smell and such too, but nothing has happened. I have noticed ants in the pot, but it can't really be helped and they're not bad. I buried my rats with their favorite items and it hasn't seemed to make a difference either. Mouse was buried in one of her favorite beds, a little cloth fleecy cup style bed so it looked like she was just curled up sleeping in her favorite spot when she was buried. And Berki was buried in his favorite nest material (shredded newspaper strips) and had some of his favorite treats sprinkled around him. These additional items don't seem to have made any difference in the results of the pots. They just look like nice flower pots in the yard. I'm very happy I did this because now when we move I can just take the pretty flower pots with me and remember my rats inside without feeling like Im leaving them behind if I had buried them in the ground.
> 
> Cremation could work too and be mixed in the soil like you said, but I've heard of people peeking in their cremated pet's remains and being shocked to see bits of bones that didn't burn all the way, so be prepared for that just in case you decide to cremate.
> 
> I hope you don't have a little one who will be passing soon and that you're asking just for future reference. I hope all your babies are happy and healthy now and you won't have to worry about this for a long time!


Thank you, I appreciate the info!

Unfortunately my heart rat just passed the other day, him and my boyfriend's heart rat are preserved in a comfy box with a fleece blanket in the freezer until Spring comes, then we're going to bury them in a couple nice flower pots with pretty flowers.


----------



## Munchies

Reading this thread makes me want to cry. :-[ I can tell you guys loved your rats dearly. I'm so sorry for your losses.  This flower pot burial is a great idea! Though I might cremate them first cause I fear raccoons might dig them up.


----------



## Fraido

I have the same worry about animals getting into the pot. I'd cremate but, wow is it ever expensive...

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

